# how to assemble Jr Statesman 2 fountain pen?



## duncsuss (Sep 16, 2012)

Hoping somebody can help me out with the assembly instructions for Craft Supplies USA "Jr Statesman 2" fountain pen -- I've looked all over the CSUSA web site but couldn't find any hint as to where the instructions are kept.

A Google search pointed me to a PDF file on the CSUSA site, but it was a dead link.

Thanks --

Duncan


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2012)

PM me with your email address and I will scan one and send it to  you.

They are the same as the Jr Gent II, if you have those.

Ed


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 16, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> PM me with your email address and I will scan one and send it to  you.
> 
> They are the same as the Jr Gent II, if you have those.
> 
> Ed



I don't have the Jr Gent II instructions -- couldn't find any trace of those on CSUSA website either ... 

So -- PM sent, thanks Ed.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a link to the CSUSA instructions:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/jr_statesman.pdf

They've gotten tricky since they redid their website.  You have to select a specific pen type in the "color" drop down box before the "documents" tab will show up (lower left side) so that you can get to the instructions.

If you don't see the "add to cart" button then you won't see the instructions.

(a different) Ed


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for that, and for the clue about their website. The test will come next time I need instructions for something!


----------



## Culprit (Sep 18, 2012)

parklandturner said:


> Here's a link to the CSUSA instructions:
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/jr_statesman.pdf
> 
> ...


 


Thank you.  I'm not sure how long it would have taken me to figure that out!


----------

